# What music do you listen to?



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

I'm a big indie music fan. How about y'all? What are your favorite artists? Got any songs or playlists to share? Going to any concerts?

Have at it.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Dawsburg said:


> I'm a big indie music fan. How about y'all? What are your favorite artists? Got any songs or playlists to share? Going to any concerts?
> 
> Have at it.


Random shuffle of the Ipod -- 1st 25.

Lady Eleanor - Lindisfarne
Hey Lord Don't Ask Me Questions - Graham Parker and the Rumour
I'm Gonna Crawl - Led Zeppelin
No Particular Place to Go - Chuck Berry
Turning of the Tide - Richard Thompson
Do Nothing Till You Hear From Me - Billie Holliday
Jeepster - T Rex
Oh Lonesome Me - Hank Williams
Rosalita - Bruce Springsteen
The Joker and the Thief - Wolfmother
A Love Supreme - John Coltrane
Rattlesnake Shake - Fleetwood Mac
Throw Down the Sword - Wishbone Ash
The Boy in the Bubble - Paul Simon
Whatever Happened to my Rock and Roll - BRMC
Looking For Lewis and Clark - The Long Riders
This Is The Sea - The Waterboys
Blue Hotel - Chris Isaac
Will the Wolf Survive - Los Lobos
Ball and Chain - Janis Joplin
Closing Time - Leonard Cohen
America Without Tears - Elvis Costello
Little Mountain Church House - The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
Get Myself Arrested - Gomez
If You Love Me - Van Morrison and B.B. King


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

While I listen to many genres/eras and can find something to like in any of them, I mostly listen to '70s progressive rock and jazz rock, classical (symphonic or brass), jazz (fusion, modern big band), and anything else original and musical that catches my ear (e.g. Sufjan Stevens's _Illinoise_). When in doubt, adding a good brass section to anything makes it better.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Another shuffle...


1 I Want You - Elvis Costello
2 Henry Lee - Nick Cave
3 Peaches - Stranglers
4 Spread Your Love - Black Rebel Motor Cycle Club
5 Cocaine - J J Cale
6 Lost Weekend - Lloyd Cole and the Commotions
7 Mandolin Wind - The Faces
8 Sympathy for the Devil - Rolling Stones
9 Wang Dang Doodle - Howling Wolf
10 Iron Man - Black Sabbath
11 Life's a Long Song - Jethro Tull
12 Hickory Wind - Gram Parsons
13 Gallows Pole - Led Zeppelin
14 I Would Rather Go Blind - Etta James
15 Your Cheating Heart - Ray Charles
16 Dont Let a Thief Steal Into Your Heart - Richard Thompson
17 Get Myself Arrested - Gomez
18 Love that Burns - Fleetwood Mac
19 Let it Bleed - Rolling Stones
20 The Weeping Song - Nick Cave
21 Tower of Song - Leonard Cohen
22 Woman - Wolfmother
23 Shuffle Your Feet - Black Rebel Motor Cycle Club
24 Up the Hill Backwards - David Bowie
25 Marquee Moon - Television


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Depends on my mood, but I always love Chris Isaak, matchbox twenty and Rob Thomas. Right now I'm hooked on Kings of Leon.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm very eclectic. At one point in my life, I would only listen to new music, mainly late 80s, early 90s. Then I started liking 50s and 60s and some 70s. About a decade ago, all I would listen to is classic rock. 

Now I'm back where I started, listening to 80s and 90s music. Go figure.

In July I'm seeing Peter Cetera in Boston. He's doing a free concert on the Esplanade.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Other than my Glee Playlist, I mainly listen to Lifescapes Music CDs from Target. Lots of Celtic and relaxation type stuff. It's great music to listen to while I'm reading. I have Tinnitus and have to have some sort of music on when I'm going to sleep and this fits the bill. Oh, and Yo-Yo Ma. If I actually had a CD I'd have worn it out by now.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I listen to a little bit of everything, but I find myself gravitating to female leads with classical influences.  I love classical music, I can even stand techno if it's based on a classical song, I find myself enjoying harder rock songs even if they have the growling vocals as long as there's a female lead to play against it, I like bagpipes, anything with cellos or violins, Medieval music, strange folks like Amanda Palmer and Nellie McKay, a few more normal bands like The Coors and Flyleaf, people nobody has heard of like Gropius and Sidi Bou Said, I even enjoy some Christian rock like Fireflight and Skillet.  So yeah, I'm a bit all over the place.

My 25 song Zune shuffle is:

1. Nightwish - Angels Fall First
2. Spamalot - Knights of the Round Table
3. Hungry Lucy - Apparitions
4. Jim Macleod & His Band of Pipers - Fare Thee Well Annabelle
5. Escala - Palladio
6. Professor Dabid J. Schenker - Lecture 34: Hellenistic Poetry (I really need to tag that as spoken word)
7. Sirenia - In My Darkest Hours
8. Bond - Fly Robin Fly
9. Plumb - Pennyless
10. Epica - Menace of Vanity
11. Collide - Monochrome
12. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade, Symphonic Suite, OP 35: II, The Kalender Prince
13. Sirenia - The Seventh Summer
14. Apocalyptica - Wherever I May Roam
15. Lacuna Coil - 1:19
16. Goblin Market - Sidi Bou Said
17. Within Temptation - Pale
18. Switchblade Symphony - Wrecking Yard
19. Flyleaf - Break Your Knees
20. Dresden Dolls - Perfect Fit
21. Tristania - Lethean River
22. Fireflight - Core of my Addiction
23. Leahy - The French
24. Sixpence None the Richer - Kiss Me (love that song!)
25. Rasputina - Fire and Ice


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

These days I listen to country more often than not..George Strait, Toby Keith, Gary Allen, Brad Paisley. If not, I usually have some 80s music on....love the hair bands like Whitesnake, Bon Jovi, Motley Crue, Cinderella, etc.. Don't really like too much of newer rock music except for 3 Doors Down, Nickelback, Theory of a Deadman.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

NogDog said:


> While I listen to many genres/eras and can find something to like in any of them, I mostly listen to '70s progressive rock and jazz rock, classical (symphonic or brass), jazz (fusion, modern big band), and anything else original and musical that catches my ear (e.g. Sufjan Stevens's _Illinoise_). When in doubt, adding a good brass section to anything makes it better.


Sufjan Stevens FTW!

Anyone for the Mates of State here? Or They Might Be Giants?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> Sufjan Stevens FTW!
> 
> Anyone for the Mates of State here? Or They Might Be Giants?


I used to love They Might Be Giants. I imagine I still do, I just haven't listened to them in so long. There were playing nearish me and I was tempted to go but just couldn't afford the tickets... plus I'm not much of a concert person. They were a lot of fun on "Wait Wait Don't Tell Me" last month though.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I listen to a little bit of everything, but I find myself gravitating to female leads with classical influences. I love classical music, I can even stand techno if it's based on a classical song, I find myself enjoying harder rock songs even if they have the growling vocals as long as there's a female lead to play against it, I like bagpipes, anything with cellos or violins, Medieval music, strange folks like Amanda Palmer and Nellie McKay, a few more normal bands like The Coors and Flyleaf, people nobody has heard of like Gropius and Sidi Bou Said, I even enjoy some Christian rock like Fireflight and Skillet. So yeah, I'm a bit all over the place.
> ...


Have you listened to any Renaissance (the group, not the period)? Annie Haslam's voice is amazing, and the music is great, too (for my tastes, anyway). They even have an album side about Scheherazade:


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Cool thread!

I'm pretty eclectic. I can go from Pitbull to Howard Shore's Lord of the Rings score in a heartbeat. I pretty much like everything except, oddly, opera. 

Lately I've been listening to Susan Boyle, LOTR soundtrack (it just never ever gets old lol!), Daughtry, Nickelback, Yusuf Islam (Cat Stevens), Kansas, Rihanna, and LL Cool J. 

My kids think I'm crazy...they are very particular about thier music (my 9 year old autistic son only likes males as far as singing and prefers either rock or rap -- and a little bit of country -- my daughter who is highly gifted teen despises most popular music and instead listens to all sorts of music in other languages - like video game soundtracks in Japanese and German as well as French, some sort of Italian music (not that I understand but she says its Italian), and scores and soundtracks from movies that are very classical or jazz oriented. 

We never agree in the car!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Have you listened to any Renaissance (the group, not the period)? Annie Haslam's voice is amazing, and the music is great, too (for my tastes, anyway). They even have an album side about Scheherazade:


I've actually seen that album cover but I thought it was just a classical recording of the original. I'll have to put it on my Zune Pass and check it out.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I like mostly older stuff but I'm starting to get into newer stuff. I'm a huge Springsteen fan and a pretty big Bob Dylan fan. For new stuff I love The Gaslight Anthem (see my avatar), Flogging Molly and The Shins. I like some country but I despise most of the popular country on the radio. My favorite country artists are Johnny Cash, Justin Townes Earle, Hank Williams III, Jamey Johnson and Old Crow Medicine Show.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Green Day, Weezer, Save Ferris, Bread...I like a tons of stuff from the 60s on up. I like classical, too...old showtunes. Piano music--love Ferrante & Teicher. But I totally love Green Day & Weezer...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

On a related note, my brother just recently turned me on to Pandora Internet Radio, which allows you to build customized "radio stations" that play music you like and music it thinks will match your preferences.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I listen to just about everything.

I won't do an iPod Shuffle, but some of the artists on there are:

Lady Gaga
Boston
Rehab
Avenged Sevenfold
Breaking Benjamin
Heidi Newfield
Miley Cyrus (yes, I admit it, I like _Party In The USA_)
Brad Paisley
System of a Down
Pantera
Slipknot
Korn
Cameo
Darius Rucker
Flogging Molly
Nat King Cole
Sinatra

There are just too many to name across so many different genres...


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

on the "ship" Oakenfold and Mozart...anything except 50s and 60s rock ...really like blues, jazz, 70-80s rock most new and old twang,gospel,Mozarts operas,bluegrass those big japeneses big drums (koto)and of course those Cltic type music groups and and...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Listened to James Taylor and Carol King for nearly 3 hours last night. . . .great concert. . . .they both still sound pretty good for a couple of old fogey's. .   . .James especially is still in fine voice. . . . . .


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Jimmy Eat World
Keane


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I used to love They Might Be Giants. I imagine I still do, I just haven't listened to them in so long. There were playing nearish me and I was tempted to go but just couldn't afford the tickets... plus I'm not much of a concert person. They were a lot of fun on "Wait Wait Don't Tell Me" last month though.


They were on Wait Wait Don't Tell Me?! And I missed it? 

Thumper: Are you a Blue person, Green person, or Red person (as in weezer albums)?

Carol: I grew up on Jimmy Eat World!

If you're listenin', whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

All right, it's time I finally put my two cents into this.

Artists in my current playlist:

Phoenix
Daft Punk
Justice
Neon Indian
Mates of State
Free Energy
The White Stripes
The Ting Tings
Weezer
Augustana
Wilco
State Radio
Ra Ra Riot
Empire of the Sun
Sigur Ros
Jimmy Eat World
of Montreal
The Bloody Beetroots

That's just a little list right there fitting my current mood.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> They were on Wait Wait Don't Tell Me?! And I missed it?


http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=127043558 Just click on the "Listen to the Story" button... it's more fun than trying to read the transcript. Their "Not My Job" quiz was about Andre the Giant so it's doubly worth listening to!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

There are over 16000 songs on iPod, running from classic to Heavy Metal.  Today I'm listening to my Broadway playlist which currently has 7000 songs....

So, eclectic is definitely me....


----------



## Bobbi (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't listen to a lot of music. Used to, but hardly at all anymore. My current favorites though (thanks to YouTube) are 

Andrea Corr & Bono, Summer Wine
White Chalk, PJ Harvey
Anything by Jal Joshua - that boy has a bright future ahead of him

YouTube isn't coming up for me and my mind is stuck, so I'll have to wait to post more.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Miley Cyrus (yes, I admit it, I like _Party In The USA_)


Mmmmm Miley


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

I cannot stand Miley Cyrus. At all. In fact, I can hardly listen to a pop station without retching.

Which is weird for a 15-year-old.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Dawsburg said:


> All right, it's time I finally put my two cents into this.
> 
> Artists in my current playlist:
> 
> ...


LIKE!! I'm also into a lot of music no one has ever heard of, usually. I just discovered the Ting Tings - LOVE Phoenix, Wilco, and Neon Indian.

Lately, I've been digging:
All Inara George - including her solo stuff, The Bird and the Bee, and her new project, the Living Sisters
Sia (LOVE LOVE LOVE her) - she also sings for Zero 7, love them too
Charlotte Gainsbourg
A Fine Frenzy
Swimming In
Brett Dennen
CeU
Feist
Ingrid Michaelson
Laura Veirs
Regina Spektor
Sharon Jones (& the Dap Kings)

Just to name a few.....


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My chemical romance (my favorite band. Been in love with their lead singer since i was fifteen)
Iz (sang over the rainbow/what a wonderful world)
Evanescence
Jack Johnson 
Micheal BÃºble
Glee soundtracks
Musicals (Nine, hairspray, across the universe, and others)
Meg and Dia (I am still shocked many of the people who love their song Cardigan Weather don't realize it's a song about murder....my friends never caught lines like: "slipped u one to many pills" or "mattress for a coffin suits u fine" for a song that's so... I don't know jus shocks people.)
Nana soundtrack (based for the Japanese manga and live action movie)
Chopin
Muse
Flyleaf
Seether
Miley Cyrus (this is a recent thing. Don't like her most recent cd)
Regina spektor
Disney classics (beauty and the beast, little mermaid, Mulan, lion king, and all. Yes I am turning 21 next week but the songs remind me of a simpler time.)
So many others


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I have fallen in love with Pandora on my Droid.  I put in Aaron Neville a few weeks ago and loved almost everysong that it played.  Stuff I had forgotten about or had never heard before that was wonderful.  Mostly I listen to older stuff from when I was growing up in the 70's and 80's if I am listening to music.

In my car I play my downloaded Podcasts not music.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> Thumper: Are you a Blue person, Green person, or Red person (as in weezer albums)?


Red's a favorite, but I haven't met a Weezer CD I don't like yet... I play _Make Believe_ a lot, _Pinkerton_, too...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I mostly listen to classic rock (Zeppelin, Stones, the Who, Beatles, AC DC, Bowie, etc.), then some 80s metal (Motley Crue, Poison, Quiet Riot, Van Halen, etc.), Tori Amos, Sinatra, some symphonic metal (Nightwish, et al), and blues (B. B. King, Otis Rush, Luther Allison, etc.).  I also love classical music.  I'd say 75% of the time, it'll be classic rock on my playlist, with the other genres I listed taking up 25% of the rest.

What I don't listen to:  pop, country, hiphop/rap -- basically everything that's popular right now.


----------



## Bobbi (Jun 5, 2010)

DArenson said:


> I mostly listen to classic rock (Zeppelin, Stones, the Who, Beatles, AC DC, Bowie, etc.), then some 80s metal (Motley Crue, Poison, Quiet Riot, Van Halen, etc.), Tori Amos, Sinatra, some symphonic metal (Nightwish, et al), and blues (B. B. King, Otis Rush, Luther Allison, etc.). I also love classical music. I'd say 75% of the time, it'll be classic rock on my playlist, with the other genres I listed taking up 25% of the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could have written that post myself. Although! I do have to say, I've developed some pretty mad Michael Grimm love.


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> Sufjan Stevens FTW!
> 
> Anyone for the Mates of State here? Or They Might Be Giants?


Is it sad that I only know They Might Be Giants from the kids channel on XM radio?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

enwood said:


> Is it sad that I only know They Might Be Giants from the kids channel on XM radio?


Heh, they've expanded into children's music a lot. They talked about it on that interview I posted a few posts back and it's kind of funny. They do so many shows that they have to refer to them as children's shows or adult shows and they mention how the latter sounds wrong and that at the former the biggest star on stage is the confetti cannon.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I like most music except for classical, opera and heavy metal type stuff. Not a big fan of hard rock either. One of my all time faves and standard go to is Bob Marley.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3794.0.html
Found this old thread this morning.

One of the first apps I added to my iPhone was Pandora. I love that I can build my own playlist. 
deb


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I listen to pretty much everything too. My oldest DS listens to rap/hip-hop/pop, my DD listens to country/pop and my DH lives on thrash metal/golden oldies/country/punk rock/rock and roll/alternative

I think my family pretty much covers all genres.  

Looking at my Media Player list, I've got:

Aalyiah
Aerosmith
Alien Ant Farm
Aqua (come on - you've got to admit you love the song 'Barbie Girl')
Ashanti
Black Eyed Peas
Britney Spears
Chad Kroeger (you know, of Nickleback fame.  He has some individual stuff too)
Christina Aguilera
Dave Matthews Band
Debbie Gibson (Good ole 80's flashback)
Dixie Chicks
Eminem
Everything But The Girl
Garbage
Grease
Godsmack
Gorillaz
Gwen Stefani
Jimmy Eat World
The Killers
Martika
P.O.D
Pantera
Powerman 5000
Robert Miles
Rolling Stones
System of a Down (I wanted to name my daughter Aerials - but my DH put the kabosh on that, even though he and the drummer share the same birthday)
Staind


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

My taste in music is a complete mess.  I'm sure that listening to The Beatles one minute and Slayer the next is not normal.  

My top favorite bands

The Beatles
Green Day
NOFX
Pennywise
Nine Inch Nails
The Rolling Stones


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Old Blind Dogs (Celtic)
Gaelic Storm (Celtic)
Feist
Adele
Mika
Owl City
Marty Casey and the Lovehammers
Queen


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm an old classic rocker I'm afraid. Lot's of Aersomith, Van Halen, Zepplin, Guns N Roses, etc in my home, along with Nickelback. I do like Tracy Chapman, James Taylor, Green Day, Prince and I even have some Savage Garden, Thompson Twins, Melissa Etheridge and T'Pau.

I cannot seem to get into country too much at all and can live without anything *too* rap-ish. I HATE OPERA!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

DLs Niece said:


> I'm an old classic rocker I'm afraid. Lot's of Aersomith, Van Halen, Zepplin, Guns N Roses, etc in my home, along with Nickelback. I do like Tracy Chapman, James Taylor, Green Day, Prince and I even have some Savage Garden, Thompson Twins, Melissa Etheridge and T'Pau.
> 
> I cannot seem to get into country too much at all and can live without anything *too* rap-ish. I HATE OPERA!


Classic rocker here, too! Love a lot of the 80s stuff. and ditto on the country, rap & opera!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I listen to so little vocal music that it probably counts as zero. The things on my iPod Touch that show up most frequently are:

Chet Atkins
Les Paul
Charlie Byrd
John Williams
Julian Bream
Classical guitar from the Romantic period
Symphonies from Beethoven/Mahler/Mozart, etc.

Mike


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

Just about everything listed so far. I run Winamp at work round the clock, loaded with 60,000+ songs, of which we've narrowed down the best 20K or so. A mix of genres as varied as it gets. Visiting clients often comment how strange it is to hear Motley Crue followed by a Sinatra tune, then rap, industrial, back to pop 70's Helen Reddy or something like that. All over the map.

Though I love just about all music, I do have favorites which shift over time. Guttermouth is one of my all-time favorites, particularly the album "Gusto." And other soft punk-rock like Goldfinger. Lately, I have fallen in love with "Lucky Boys Confusion." More slick guitars bordering on snot-rock (slightly more mature).

My son is a rave DJ in Japan so we are always swapping recommendations. I was searching for stuff called "dubstep" after a young lady was playing some at a club I frequent. So I was asking my son and from it all he ended up recommending something entirely different, though similarly eclectic, just last Friday. The group (actually, just one guy engineering) is called "Pretty Lights." Very cool stuff for those of you who like to divert from "the same old thing." Well produced and catchy, mostly instrumental with only light vocals more like another instrument. All the albums are free downloads from the site (paypal donation optional). Check it out: http://www.prettylightsmusic.com/#/downloads

Another recent find is "The Constellations." $5 for the album download on Amazon. One very cool song, "Felicia" is catchy. The rest is great, too. DIFFERENT. One of my favorite things to discover when checking out new music. The "radio" simply bores me to death, same old thing, over and over and over and...

That's the sort of thing a thread like this can be good for -- what are your offbeat discoveries? Who's a cool music artist that doesn't get the radio play like the big boys? Those are usually my favorite.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I love lots of music. My favourite is what you are all calling "classic rock" my favourite band ever are Bon Jovi! not just their 80's stuff either. Aerosmith are great. 

I'm not a modern music fan really, i do love Pink though, i think she is fab. I love a lot of 90's stuff, even cheesy boybands. I loved the Backstreet Boys, still have their greatest hits on my phone. Others on my phone that i love are Elton John, Billy Joel, U2, Michael Buble, Bryan Adams, Celine Dion, Kings of Leon, Savage Garden, Shania Twain and Whitesnake. I hae lots more too but they are some of the ones i listen to loads!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm starting to get really into Titus Andronicus.  They're a great punk/indie rock type band from Jersey.  Epic songs (out of 10 tracks on their latest album, only 2 are below 5 minutes long) with relentless energy. I'm planning on seeing them in Charlottesville, VA next month.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I listen to most everything except country or rap.  Started on 80's heavy metal and classic rock, motown, and wandered all over from there.  lately I've been listening to The Killers, Silversun Pickups, and Muse.  Sometimes when I'm writing I'll tune to the classical music station and listen to Beethoven or whatever they're playing.  I listened to mostly Black Sabbath and Daft Punk while writing Shard Mountain.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

My tastes in music is very eclectic. The first 10 artists on my iPod are:

ABC
Al Green
Alice Cooper
Ambrosia
The Animals & Eric Burden
Anita Baker
April Wine
The Archies
Aretha Franklin
The Babys

Yep! The Archies!

Sandy


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Over 12,000 on my iPod here.  Rock, Classic Rock and Heavy Metal.    Everything from AC/DC down to ZZ Top I've got.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Peter Gabriel, David Byrne, Annie Lennox, Green Day, Classical (particularly chamber music), Motown, Show tunes when I feel like singing, and from my kids -- Avenged Sevenfold, My Chemical Romance, some Lady Gaga.


----------



## Bane766 (Aug 2, 2010)

My wife and I own over 1600 cd's.  We stopped buying them recently and just dl'd stuff now.

I love mostly all types of music minus Gospel, most Christian, and most Jazz.  I have a bit of nearly everything on my Ipod.  I really love early rock music form the 50's, 60's, and early 70's although I was born in the 80's.

My 3 favorite bands are Slipknot, Taking Back Sunday, and Modest Mouse.  My favorite song is 'Last Kiss' by the Cavaliers (not that horrid Pearl Jam remake).


----------

